# FS aquarium stuff



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2 glass aquarium planter boxes, 20"x 4"x 4" $15 each or both for $25 these are not water tight. PENDING
15 gallon tank comes with canopy c/w flor. light, aqua-clear filter & natural gravel , buck a gallon with bonus stuff $15
Free stuff: natural gravel, assorted rocks
PM me if interested


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Daily bump....................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump......................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bumpity bump.......................


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Those are pretty nice planters. I wish I had a tank big enough for them. Free bump.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump up ...............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump to top....................


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pu is in Langley


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump up up up......................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump bump.................


----------



## Aluvian (Feb 27, 2011)

With all the free stuff, I wouldn't mind taking that 15 gal off your hands.

I pm'ed ya


----------

